# Tempered Glass Lids



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Quite a few pots and pans come with tempered glass lids these days. Has anyone had problems with the glass breaking? Under what circustances?

Thanks,

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've not broken one. What the fine print says on mine and the ones I've looked at is that if you use them in the oven much, you'll remove the tempering and they become standard brittle glass.

Phil


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

That's interesting. I'll look further into that point. What brand pot do you have? I don't recall seeing that caveat on my Calphalon pot.

shel


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Tramontina, Calphalon, Martha Stewart are my current glass lidded pots. I've read it other places before too, but I can't successfully google such a result, nor did I find that in CI's site.

It may be that the tempering process has evolved and that is no longer a problem now? 

Phil


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

I have Calphalon Simply Stainless, the old stuff before they screwed up the saute pans by making them non-stick.

I have broke one, dropped it on Mexican Tile floor. Calphalon replaced it.

This is what it says on my warranty as well as the website.


----------

